# water hardness question



## leedsrhinojohn (16 Mar 2018)

Not quite clued up on the water hardness thing yet but ive just tested my tap water and its values are,
Kh 14dkh
Gh 24dkh
Ph 7
Probably a thick question but is this water ok for plants and co2 injection? or do I need to use ro water?


----------



## Edvet (16 Mar 2018)

Hardness does not influence the amount of CO2 you can dissolve, it only effects the pH drop it shows ( harder water will show less pH drop while the amount dissolved is the same, when compared to softer water)


----------



## ian_m (16 Mar 2018)

I have very very very hard water, from Twyford chalk borehole in Hampshire and have no problem getting a green/yellow drop checker from CO2. Fish all thrive (and reproduce) and plants take over the tank no problem.

Do get limescale on things, but as my tank has a rim any limescale deposits can't be seen.

You really ought to use the water you are supplied with, as not using RO is one less thing to not worry about and not cock up.


----------



## Edvet (16 Mar 2018)

Indeed the dropchecker functions independent from the hardness, sorry not to have mentioned that


----------



## leedsrhinojohn (16 Mar 2018)

Thanks guys
Using ro water wouldn't be a problem as I have a 6' discus tank so a small 19 litre wouldn't add anymore work but if everything is fine with hard water then I may as well stick to tap water.
Will be starting on my fluval spec tank either tonight or tomorrow so looking forward to it


----------

